# Paint Match?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The paint code can be found in the glove box and I think on the drivers door frame. 


ChipColor CodesColor Description







238L, 71U, WA238LSuper Red







505Q, 89, GBE, WA505QCrystal Claret Tintcoat







681R, GCS, WA681RVelvet Red Metallic

From a different website:





Crystal Claret Pearl Tricoat
Color Code: 551Q


Color Code: 58/WA501Q/GAR



Crystal Claret Tricoat
Color Code: 89/WA505Q



Velvet Red Pearl
Color Code: WA681R/GCS


----------

